# I'm ok to cover this up, right?



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> There is nothing in the NEC that prohibits UF from being used indoors.


 remember he's in Canada, there is no NEC, just a CEC.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> remember he's in Canada, there is no NEC, just a CEC.


Nah, Tom's from NJ.

That's worse. :jester:


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

Kinda reminds me off the first remodel job I did at 16 years old. I opened up the wall in my parents house during tear out and there was metal boxes with 16 ga. lamp cord wire run between them. 

The best part was whoever it was that did it had autographed the wall behind the paneling. " George and Fred remodeled this room in 1979".:clap:

Mike


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I think that I would pay George and Fred a friendly visit.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't know why you went through all the hassle of changing the wiring, I am sure a little more electrical tape would have kept everything running


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

SectorSecurity said:


> I don't know why you went through all the hassle of changing the wiring, I am sure a little more electrical tape would have kept everything running


It is not much hassle at all to call my electrician in and go home. :laughing:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

My first thought was that the brown wire was lamp cord. I've seen that run in place of romex before.


----------

